# Barrel length confusion



## Timbo (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok, Im looking at a couple handguns by Taurus that are pretty nice, and I've heard sooo much for both sides of the argument that I MUST know for sure. Im looking at both the Taurus 24/7 OSS 9mm which has a 5.25 or some-odd inch barrel. I'm also looking at the Taurus 24/7 Pro 9mm which has a 4 inch barrel length. Here's the thing: I'm NOT hunting, or using it for competition. It's mainly for fun (plinking), self defense, possible carry, and home defense(self defense basically already mentioned)... so here's my question. For what I'm looking for, which suits the purpose better? Will that extra inch or so make that much difference when Im not shooting for competition? Is the OSS a better model like it states, and if so, how? 


This will be a first handgun purchase, and any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Timbo (Dec 10, 2010)

one more thing- naturally, I DO want the gun to be accurate. and I also know that getting to know your firearm will be the best tool for accuracy. I just don't know how much difference an inch will make, and if its worth it for my intended purpose.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It won't make any difference in the mechanical precision of the pistol, itself...at least not enough that most shooters will be able to discern it, especially in barrel lengths of 4" or greater. I've never noticed that much difference between a 4" and 5". When you get below 4", the difference is much more noticeable, in a person's ability to hit targets.

What makes the difference, often in a very significant amount, is how well the shooter adjusts to a longer or shorter sighting radius. As sighting length decreases, shooter error seems to be magnified disproportionately, unless a person has mastered the art of shooting short barreled pistols. It's that 'minute of angle thing,' and the increased error actually is proportionate, but just doesn't seem so. The slight errors in technique began to surface, that were not that obvious when the shooter was shooting with a longer sighting plane - in sight picture, or flaws in trigger discipline, or maybe even a slight tremor.

Most folks never do get very good with shorter barreled handguns, and end up mistakenly thinking that they are much less accurate than they actually are. But, by improving your powers of concentration, and smoothing up your techniques, you can probably learn to shoot a shorter barreled gun almost as well as the longer ones.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 10, 2010)

that was my understanding. I've just heard also that the extra inch will make a significant difference when it comes to accuracy and velocity. I just didn't think it applied to my intended purpose. thanks much. anyone has any input on the 9mm 24/7 Pro or 24/7 OSS please let me know


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

> But, by improving your powers of concentration, and smoothing up your techniques, you can probably learn to shoot a shorter barreled gun almost as well as the longer ones.


Roger that. I, for one actually prefer the 3" bbl., especially with a midsize revolver. I've had 4" and 5.5" before, and expected the longer barrel to out perform the shorter handily. This did not happen for me so i stuck with the 4" as my standard, much as it has been the standard in the past for police revolvers. Then one day I picked up a Ruger SP101 in .32 magnum with a 3" barrel. It was very accurate combination and I was amazed. Since that time, I have gone with the 3" as my favorite length barrel. Any difference between the 3" and 4" for me was not an issue, and I just like the feel of that shorter tube. Now between a 3" and a 5.5", i might expect to have some ballistic loss, but in the real world, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. One thing I have noticed is that most ammo specs are quoted from a 4" or even 6" bbls. I keep that in mind when viewing the latest wonder load. As for the short short snub barrels? I have seen tests that clearly show a [email protected] with that nominal 2" barrel can group much better than most shooters can. That being said, a snubby that has a shrouded hammer and can fire single action, while not a target pistol by any means, is actually fairly easy to shoot well as it relates to practical handgun ranges. Saw an article where a guy used one of these, laid on his back against a tree, supported the gun with his knee, and was able to consistently hit a pie plate at 100 yards on a calm day. Of course he had indeed spent a lot of time working with the gun and load, but that's my story, and I am sticking to it. So don't sweat the barrel length thing, as stated elsewhere you just won't see a big difference. I wish I could give you some info on the Taurus rather than drifting along in barrel land, but I have never owned one.
good luck,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

